# 2018 A1 Year planner



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been trying on and off for about a week now to find a cheapish 2018 year planner, I've even contacted the company that does the one we have from last year, but no go.

I'm after one like this










Months across the top so I can fold it in half, and stick it on the side of the fridge, but I cannot find one anywhere, it needs to be A1 size 840 wide x 600 high so there is space to write what we need.

*Planner now found and ordered*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

I am sorry you are anticipating a bad year.

[Proof-read the thread title:wink2:]

Geoff


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Something like this -:

www.ebay.co.uk/p/Tallon-A1-Academic-Year-Wall-Planner-Calendar/2068856352?iid=182036410061


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

What's your definition of cheap, how about this with markers included.......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Laminated-...pons&keywords=year+planner+2018+wall+a1&psc=1

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Geoff Bloody predictive text :roll:
@Charlievan, searched Ebay loads of times, didn't see any, must have had the wrong search or just gone blind :roll:

Search over planner ordered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> What's your definition of cheap, how about this with markers included.......
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Laminated-...pons&keywords=year+planner+2018+wall+a1&psc=1
> 
> Terry


That one would have done, be we normally pay £2-3 delivered Terry, thank you for finding that one, never look on Amazon, had too many problems.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That one would have done, be we normally pay £2-3 delivered Terry, thank you for finding that one, never look on Amazon, had too many problems.


We ordered some LED headlight bulbs for the Rangie, sold by Auto-Feel, but 'Fulfilled' by Amazon.

The delivery window was 7am to 10pm, to a commercial address :grin2::grin2:

Took them three attempts and four days to delivery.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That one would have done, be we normally pay £2-3 delivered Terry, thank you for finding that one, never look on Amazon,* had too many problems.*


Hence the title as Nicholson pointed out?:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

we get bloody great desktop diary's free from our banks, insurance Co's and builders merchants.
I end up choosing the one that has the largest spaces to write in.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, most seem to be for holidays, where initials are enough, but when you have to write in hospital and docs appointments dept and times etc you need a bit of space.

All the ones we found in shops had months down the side so I'd be sat on the floor by the end of summer.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That one would have done, be we normally pay £2-3 delivered Terry, thank you for finding that one, never look on Amazon, had too many problems.


That's interesting as I use them often and have never been let down, in many cases I've ordered one day and had it delivered the following day to NI, there're my first stop when looking anything. They have also exhibited great customer care on the rare occasion anything needs returned.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you use MS Outlook it has a pretty good calendar. All my diary entries are in it and appear on my phone as well as computers and Mrs D's laptop as well. You need hosted exchange (Office 365) though for the syncing and sharing. Google has a free one though. https://www.google.com/calendar


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We prefer to have something tangible, we're both in the habit of writing things down and checking the planner every morning, also use Google calendar as a back up.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We prefer to have something tangible, we're both in the habit of writing things down and checking the planner every morning, also use Google calendar as a back up.


Here you go....

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bleeding numpty :roll: I already posted I had one, ejakashun iz a wunnerful fing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We prefer to have something tangible, we're both in the habit of writing things down and checking the planner every morning, also use Google calendar as a back up.


Thats great Kev as long as Google doesn't suddenly decide you can't log in.
Apart from my ongoing Facebook problems Microsoft is being difficult with my Skype. It's decided I need to log in with some school or other account I have no knowledge of.
Any of these online accounts can suddenly cause so much agro and hassle usually at a most inopportune moment.
Even my online and webbased AOL sometimes crops up in German and just won't change until I close it and reopen.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I also get text messages from the various appointment departments.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I use my iPhone calendar, it does reminders, synchs to my icloud account and also lets me share it with my Husband so that I can remind him of important dates too \\/


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yeah, most seem to be for holidays, where initials are enough, but when you have to write in hospital and docs appointments dept and times etc you need a bit of space.
> 
> .


That's called a diary... I always get mine from the £ shop/Poundland for a £. Choice of sizes and formats. Excellent value. For Luddites.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread is going the way threads are predicted to go


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What did you expect Kev. A simple answer? We are all complex beings (well most) and as such you will always get diversion.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> This thread is going the way threads are predicted to go


WELL.......you started it. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well mines simple 

Today I divide it into thee sections

And shaded in the sections where we were supposed to have our Izzy this week 

Us almost one half of the week including sleep overs 

Our son and daughter in law one half devided between them 

Can I claim child maintenance I asked ?

He was shocked at the visual image and hopefully has now agreed we need to plan in advance 

He needs to liaise with his Soon to be X wife and get himself , and her organised in the care of their child 

Around their working week 

We are here to support , we are not the main carers 

But I guess overtime it will work out , most things do

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think kids forget that their parents have lives too, even ancient ones, and should not be treated as sacrificial, even if they do not mind, it does no one any favours.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A friend of our's son has recently separated from his wife. They have two children. When they were first born he refused to let his mother even push the pram down the street (she is a rather careless person) if it involved crossing a road! She was not allowed to drive the children anywhere either. Now that he needs child care she is suddenly a perfectly safe pair of hands to leave his children in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sometimes think kids are not very nice people, but who do you blame, people is people.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

*OK Back to planners ! I've used one from here for many years.
Costs.....the price of one sheet of paper from your printer.
Lots of possibilities on the website; A3 possible.
Sorry for red colour !

www.hraconsulting-ltd.co.uk

Bill*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The one I ordered arrived today, just what the doctor ordered, from eBay so I can get another next year easily.

Thanks all.


----------

